# New to sound, need advice with system for a large room!



## BassFiend (May 1, 2013)

I am currently looking for a sound system to install in a room that is about 20x12. 20 feet in length, 12 feet width. The one thing I am in love with, is bass... I want this system to be able to be hooked up to a laptop, so auxiliary compatible. It needs to be extremely bassy, but obviously still treble. Not trying to spend a bunch of money, but I'm trying to understand the idea of placement of woofers and everything like that. If someone could please help me out with some ideas for a project like this that would be great. I've been spoiled by an artists sound system that he tours with which is 100,000 watts, the bass is unexplainable haha. :gulp:


----------



## BassFiend (May 1, 2013)

Oh, I was watching some videos on youtube and some people had dual maelstrom 21 subwoofers running off of a crown XLS drive core 2500 & velodyne sms-1 and then just an aux receiver for everything else. This system sounded pretty intense through the video, but i'm sure costs a fortune. Anything similar but less in price you guys know of?:hsd:


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

I am also fairly new to the whole HT thingy, but to make it easier you should tell us how much you have to spend on your bass... look into SVS, they have some pretty powerful subwoofers from what I have read on the site


----------



## BassFiend (May 1, 2013)

I'm looking to spend around 1500 max on the system.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Well on my first system I bought, for a dorm room, cost about $300... it sounded good to me at the time, and the bass was alright too, since then I spend $400 on decent polk audio speakers and sub system, and the bass is pretty good. I am in a 18x24ish room and the setup sounds great. If you want a lot of bass you will need 2 subwoofers. If you don't care about reciever options, or high quality speakers you can get a pair of subs for 1k, then get a bottom feeder receiver and speakers and it will probably exceed all expectations. If I had $1500 to spend I would get $500 on a receiver, the same on a 5 speaker set, and then $500 on a sub... but that is just me. Check out some of the reviews on the website here and see if any of the subs meet your price and sound desires


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

BassFiend said:


> I'm looking to spend around 1500 max on the system.


That might be a problem. If you’re as gung-ho about bass as you say you are, subs that are up to the task could easily wipe out most of your budget.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## BassFiend (May 1, 2013)

So let's just say I have all of the audio equipment besides the subwoofers. What would you recommend to buy for the bass I'm looking for? Like I said earlier I saw a video with dual 21 maelstroms which blew my mind.


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you willing/able to go the DIY route? If not you will be hard pressed to fill your bass requirements with that budget. Maybe something used if you are patient.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that the concerts you go to as well as most theaters the bass is focused on frequencies above 25Hz and In concerts up around 40Hz with high SPL
Home theater is a whold different ball game with BluRay audio being fully uncompressed and with lows into the single digits. A sub that would fill your room would cost around $1600 and up. Subs like the SVS PB13u or the HSU VTF-3 MK4 would be the area your looking at.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Well if part of your audio equipment arsenal is a big nasty power amp there is the Chase SS-18.2P. If you need a powered sub the Rythmik FV15HP

http://www.audioholics.com/education/loudspeaker-basics/2010-subwoofer-shootout-room


----------

